# Indian reservation hunting in nd



## irv wilbur (Apr 9, 2005)

I am a retired 66 year old californian with a wife and 4 year old weimarinar and have a yen to hunt pheasants in nd. I have been reading this forum about 6 mo. and have learned a lot but have not seen a discussion of indian res. hunting. Specificaly I would like some feed back on the standing rock res. preasant hunting if anyone can help i would appreciat it. We have a nice second home in mesquite nevada could swap some use time for some hunting maybe anyway its a thought. Thanks in advance Irv


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Call the tribal offices and I'm sure they would be happy to hook you up with their outfitter associates. Burl


----------



## irv wilbur (Apr 9, 2005)

I am not looking for an escort service, your implying that the indian land is tied up by outfitters, if this is true I appreciat the info save me a lot of time, just talking to the tribal office it sounded like a great place to hunt. thanks Burl for the help


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Irv, I certainly do NOT know that all of the tribal lands are tied up by outfitters. I was merely trying to help you to make a connection. If you want to freelance, there are many places and public lands in the state available to you, and merely asking politely will gain you access quite often. The Fort Berthold reservation would be another one to check out, if that is your interest. I know they have good populations of upland game. Good fortune, Burl


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Standing Rock non-resident is $75, adn opened Oct 8th, closed Jan 1. Plenty of land and roosters too hunt and shoot. This rez also extends into SD. There are plenty of roosters along the river bottom, but you should have a dog.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is the web site for Standing Rock Res. for info click on the titles on the left. Everything u ever wanted to know  Except if u need a guide to hunt tribal lands.  Some res. in SD require a guide but I don't think standing Rock does. Sent an e mail with that question. Will let u know what they say

http://gameandfish.standingrock.org/index5.asp


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

You do not need a guide!


----------



## irv wilbur (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks: rowdie I don't want a guide and I have an old lab with lots of experience and a 4 year old weim. with a lot of drive sounds like standing rock would work for us. Irv


----------

